# plant trimmer - is this one good?



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi everybody 
I was looking at this plant trimmer/planter and I was wondering if anybody has it and how you like it (or not)
thank you


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

PM Patrick at Canadian Aquatics
He has some decent sets of stainless steel ones you might like better

I prefer ss over plastic


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

jkcichlid said:


> PM Patrick at Canadian Aquatics
> He has some decent sets of stainless steel ones you might like better
> 
> I prefer ss over plastic


I am with you on that one....if you don't mind getting your hands wet 

But the OP was wanting an opinion on one they were looking at ( good or bad ). 
Maybe likes the length or the fact it plastic and has tongs as well as cutters...All in one unit...gotta like that ...and looks like they fold up 

.

I have found that they work okay but have their good and bad points . The good ( see above ) the bad ...they tend to loose their ability to open smoothly after a while due to the shaft and moving parts getting gunked up or fine sand.As well the jaws are a little wide thus displaces water more,( when opening and closing ) moving the object your trying to grab out of its jaws. also the cutting edge ,if plastic tends to rip rather than cut the plant stems . ( not a bad thing for some plants )...
Thats just my opinion though.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't mind getting my hand wet, but I'm kinda clumsy so last time by the time I finished planting one, I had 4 more floating on the top! good times. 
Thanx for the tips I will PM Canadian Aquatics


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

i bought those, they didnt last very long before they broke, very cheap product.

I like my stainless steel set better


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah just go with ss.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

roadrunner said:


> I don't mind getting my hand wet, but I'm kinda clumsy so last time by the time I finished planting one, I had 4 more floating on the top! good times.
> Thanx for the tips I will PM Canadian Aquatics


umm I thought that was the norm  happens to me all the time


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

you forgot to mention the profanity that comes along with uprooting plants while trying to plant


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> i bought those, they didnt last very long before they broke, very cheap product.
> 
> I like my stainless steel set better


Well then............I think its time a certain someone makes a group order.


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

it is handy if you are picking small thing up in the bottom of you tank,for trimming...does not give you a nice cut.....kinda light duty tool for me


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Have not tried the trimmer yet. Good length for picking things - sorry have to be dead fish off the 29g acrylic hex which just had a bit of bateria/fungus outbreak.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

well...lets just say if u are gonna invest on trimmer/tongs...you might as well go with the stainless steel set because the ones you have posted seem kinda iffy...plus, the stainless steel trimming kit instruments are more precise


----------



## nmullens (Apr 26, 2010)

This is what I use, 24" scissors I don't even have to get my hands wet to trim my tank . They are one of the best items I have bought for my tank, but my tank is also 24" high. I wouldn't waist my money on plastic!


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

nmullens said:


> This is what I use, 24" scissors I don't even have to get my hands wet to trim my tank . They are one of the best items I have bought for my tank, but my tank is also 24" high. I wouldn't waist my money on plastic!


Nick, these are awesome!! love that the packaging says that they are "professinal" [sic]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanx for the tips, I really like the pro 24". I figured that plastic may not be the best option, but I liked the idea you can switch between blades and tweezers. I guess I never even thought to look into ss long scissors option.


----------

